# Boning Knife Identification???



## Jeb Taylor (Oct 8, 2019)

I received these boning knives to rehandle. The butcher worked in the legendary Dubuque Packing Company. The knives were used to bone out hams. They were in Chicago Cutlery sleeves, but the handle shape is really unique, and I have not seen one like it in there inventory. Fits way into the pocket of the hand. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Oct 8, 2019)

Look like the tangs from Old File Cutlery Company. 40's 50's era.


----------



## Jeb Taylor (Oct 8, 2019)

Tim Rowland said:


> Look like the tangs from Old File Cutlery Company. 40's 50's era.



Thank you very much!! I will look them up!!


----------



## Benuser (Oct 9, 2019)

Looks like a traditional French désosseur, but the pointy hand guard seems to got shortened a bit.


----------



## Jeb Taylor (Oct 11, 2019)

Benuser said:


> Looks like a traditional French désosseur, but the pointy hand guard seems to got shortened a bit.



That is part of what makes it odd for sure.


----------

